#      (7) >   >  ,  , ,
5000 
  ,             XI  XVII .     -    ,       .      .      ,   ,     .            (, ,  ).
    XIXVII 
	- 
 -  
 	- 
 	- 
 	2010


	270360 
	520
	4+4
	1000 .
	4345

----------

